# iPad mini pour l'école?



## zippy (27 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

Depuis sa présentation l'iPad mini me tente de plus, mais j'ai un dernier doute, est-ce que le "petit" écran sera suffisant pour prendre mes notes à l'école?

Je pense l'utiliser en mode paysage pour avoir le maximum de largeur et avec une SmartCover pour avoir un angle plus confortable.

Peut-être qu'il y a des utilisateurs de son grand frère qui pourrais me donner leurs avis si la taille du clavier virtuel sera un problème ou non?

Outre l'utilisation pour prendre des notes en cours je m'en servirai pour le surf sur internet, facebook, ebooks, emails, photos, films, musiques, etc...

Merci


----------



## Mac in black (28 Octobre 2012)

Hello,

J'utilise alternativement mon macbook air et l'iPad en amphi, aucun soucis d'utilisation avec le clavier virtuel et avec l'habitude je tape maintenant à la même vitesse sur l'un et sur l'autre. Mon seul vrai problème avec l'iPad provient des limites de Pages pour iPad qui gère très mal les numérotations légales continues qui me sont indispensables en droit, et qui rendent ainsi fastidieux le passage des fichiers du Mac à l'iPad puisque mes numérotations sont chamboulées à chaque transfert.

En revanche je suis très réservé sur le fait que l'iPad mini puisse être adapté à cet usage, l'iPad convient mais je pense qu'il ne faut pas descendre en dessous en ce qui concerne la taille ! Avec le mini je pense que la saisie sera quasi impossible à deux mains, ce qui t'empêchera de suivre correctement ton cours...

Peut-être que si tu détaillais un peu plus le contenu de tes études nous pourrions mieux t'orienter ?

En espérant t'avoir aidé


----------



## zippy (28 Octobre 2012)

Merci *Mac in black* pour ce retour d'utilisation!

Pour mes cours je me dirige vers un génie, donc surtout des mathématiques/physiques, mais j'ai aussi du français au programme.

En général je prend peu de note en cours, sauf une fois de temps en temps (chaque semaine ou aux deux semaines ça dépend) j'ai une session "intensive" de prise de note que je fais pour le moment sur papier.

Je ne tape pas très rapidement de toute façon, sur mon laptop j'utilise rarement plus de deux ou trois doigt à la fois (par main bien sûr).


----------



## Azko (28 Octobre 2012)

zippy a dit:


> Merci *Mac in black* pour ce retour d'utilisation!
> 
> Pour mes cours je me dirige vers un génie, donc surtout des mathématiques/physiques, mais j'ai aussi du français au programme.
> 
> ...



Je vais faire simple : 

Dans ton cas, je ne suis pas vraiment convaincu que ça soit très judicieux d'acheter un IPad.  Rien que pour les formules que tu risque d'avoir en grands nombres, tu vas avoir beaucoup de mal. Et j'ai bien peur que tu vas finir par retourner sur ta bonne feuille de papier, tu peux t'amuser à prendre le tableau en photo mais bon... Après si c'est pour flâner ou fanfaronner, oui ça suffira. (sans méchanceté, j'achetai souvent le dernier produit à la mode.)

J'ai suivi une formation équivalente (Math, Physique et mécanique), et je te conseil plutôt de prendre ton laptop, il te sera beaucoup plus utile. J'utilisais mon MacBook  surtout pour faire les rapports/TP/Devoir, et ça ne me poser pas de problème particulier. En plus on peut facilement ajouter quelques sites de référence dans sa prise de note, et prévenir si il y a un pépin. Pour finir, les autres avantages est que tu pourras utiliser une clé USB et les logiciels des profs, sans oublier qu'il te sera aussi utile en entreprise et installer Linux dessus.


----------



## Mac in black (28 Octobre 2012)

A 100% d'accord avec ce dernier point de vue


----------



## Paul Mailhiot (30 Octobre 2012)

Avec un ipad, une app comme Notability et un stylet (Jot Adonit ou gosmart styles), un petit effort pour s'habituer à écrire sur le ipad, tu seras en "business". Et si le prof fait usage de Powerpoint et qu'il donne le fichier, tu le convertis en pdf et avec Notability, tu peux annoter et surligner les diapos. Notability permet aussi de faire des enregistrements audio.


----------



## lemarseillais23 (30 Octobre 2012)

J'ai expérimenté l'ipad en prise de note avec stylet en cours... après le côté "j'utilise un ipad plutôt qu'un stylo et une feuille", j'ai laissé tombé après quelques semaines...

   Bon, je comprends que certaines puissent avoir une utilité, mais je pense que le mini doit être un peu trop...mini pour avoir une utilisation confortable


----------



## rafa74460 (31 Octobre 2012)

Moi perso j'ai un "gros" iPad et je l'utilise pour les CR de réunion au boulot, l'écran est largement assez grand et honnetement je pense pas que ce soit un problème non plus sur l'iPad mini. En revanche je pense qu'il faut que tu achète un clavier bluetooth parce que tout taper sur le virtuel ça va vite te paraître insupportable! Il y en a des pas trop cher autour des 40&#8364; et il sont facilement transportable  

J'ai celui là moi: http://www.lesnumeriques.com/accessoire-pour-tablette/logitech-tablet-keyboard-p13586/test.html


----------

